# Help or advice on moving to Spain.!!!



## ASD82 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello 

Just abit about me and my family and what we are planning on doing , your comments would be greatly appreciated.So my husband and i are both 32 we have an 19 month old called Leo and we are desperate to live in Spain.I was born in Barcelona and lived there till i was 14 and moved to manchester with my parents , my spanish is good but needs some work i understand 100% however when i converse back can often get stuck i believe this would all come back once moved.Our plan is to have another baby in the UK and take the advantage of my maternity pay at work before moving.We would rent our house in the UK as security.We want to move to estepona and find jobs in gibraltar english speaking until i become fluent again and i would look for a more local job preferably part time.I have worked in insurance for 11 years and believe gibraltar have alot of jobs in this industry.One of my worries is that my son has hearing aids and at the moment all his visits and hearing aids are free with the NHS does anyone how this would work in Spain.Our move is going to take some time so i want to do lots of research as i really want this to work for my family i loved growing up in Spain as a child and i want the same sunshine and Spanish upbringing for my children.My husband has been doing some Spanish lessons with a Spanish school in the city and has over 10 years of experience in the sales /property area.Sorry for the long post but wanted your thoughts/advices from people who have already made the plunge.We have booked to fly over in February for 5 days to have a look around and visit other towns and get a feel for the area while also seeing what the commute to Gibraltar is like.Thanks for reading  lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I wish I had grown up in a country like I live in now, Canaries, I think you have to research, and then if you find employment, just go for it, but having a young family leave a door open to the U.K. just in case.

I wish you luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ASD82 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Hepa thanks for your message.

Growing up in spain as kid was the best time of my life and i`d prefer my son to grow up in spain rather than england.We have started our research but there`s alot to take in before we make the move.Our main concern is how does the health care system work if we work in Gibraltar but live in spain and what are we entitled to.We have booked to fly over to spain for 5 days in Feb so we will be going to the town hall and find out as much info as we can.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ASD82 said:


> Hi Hepa thanks for your message.
> 
> Growing up in spain as kid was the best time of my life and i`d prefer my son to grow up in spain rather than england.We have started our research but there`s alot to take in before we make the move.Our main concern is how does the health care system work if we work in Gibraltar but live in spain and what are we entitled to.We have booked to fly over to spain for 5 days in Feb so we will be going to the town hall and find out as much info as we can.



Unless you are a pensioner, have a contract of employment in Spain, or are self employed, for the first year at least you will need private health insurance, after that you can pay into the system, which can be cheaper that health insurance. If one member of the family is on contract, pensioner, etc., then the other members are dependents, and all get free health care.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Hepa said:


> Unless you are a pensioner, have a contract of employment in Spain, or are self employed, for the first year at least you will need private health insurance, after that you can pay into the system, which can be cheaper that health insurance.
> 
> 
> " If one member of the family is on contract, pensioner, etc., then the other members are dependents, and all get free health care"
> ...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi ASD. Welcome to the forum.  Your picture re pretty much all your questions, including healthcare, for you and your family would look very differently depending on whether or not you have Spanish citizenship. Since you were born in Spain and lived here for 14 years, I'm wondering if you have Spanish citizenship.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Keithtoon said:


> Hepa said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are a pensioner, have a contract of employment in Spain, or are self employed, for the first year at least you will need private health insurance, after that you can pay into the system, which can be cheaper that health insurance.
> ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ASD82 said:


> One of my worries is that my son has hearing aids and at the moment all his visits and hearing aids are free with the NHS does anyone how this would work in Spain.


This might help - it's from a Gibraltar recruitment site but as far as I know it is accurate.


> *Cross Border Workers Healthcare (Residing in Spain and employed in Gibraltar)*
> 
> If you work in Gibraltar you are entitled to medical treatment on both sides of the border.
> You should first register in the country where you work and get an S1 form (former E106 form) from the Contribution Unit, Income Tax Department in Gibraltar. This form entitles your dependents to register for health insurance in the country where you live. Your dependants can receive treatment in the country where you work only when one of the following conditions is met:
> ...


So basically yes, your son would be able to get the treatment he needs for free in the Spanish system.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Keithtoon said:


> Hepa said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are a pensioner, have a contract of employment in Spain, or are self employed, for the first year at least you will need private health insurance, after that you can pay into the system, which can be cheaper that health insurance.
> ...


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> Keithtoon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that's right.
> ...


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Keithtoon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you will be pleased to know that is indeed the case (unless the rules get changed before you move, who knows?). My husband turned 65 last November and he was able t request an S1 for me (then aged 58) as his dependent.
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Keithtoon said:


> Wow great news, thank you. Is there a link for me to read this? i am such a saddo, i love reading as much info as i can on us moving to Spain in my retirement.... more information the better!!!
> By the way all its bleedy cold here in Hertford!


here you are - a bit of light reading 

https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain

MOVING TO SPAIN


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

xabiachica;here you are - a bit of light reading 

https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain
MOVING TO SPAIN – WHAT TO DO & WHEN | Learn-Aprender

Hola xabiachica,

Thank you for the link! i have read this article but still can not see where it states my wife will be covered for free healthcare when i reach 65??? (reminder she will be 56)
Please Help!
I am such a pain as i love detail...by the way i didnt pass my 11plus!
I am not going to be the the one who went to Spain and said "oh i didnt know that" Ha.

If you find it call me Mr Stupid!

Have good weekend
Keith n Macy.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Keithtoon said:


> xabiachica;here you are - a bit of light reading
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain
> MOVING TO SPAIN â€“ WHAT TO DO & WHEN | Learn-Aprender
> ...


You could always try looking for it yourself, you know (now there's a revolutionary idea)

But try this one (note in the very first sentence is says "you and your dependants")
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/198981/social-security.pdf

It isn't spelt out in the kind of detail you want, I'm afraid, and nor it is in any of the other sites as far as I can see. But as I said, I am in exactly the same situation as your wife and as of January this year am the proud possessor of a card proving my entitlement to treatment in the Andalucian state healthcare system, having registered the S1 form my husband requested for me (you need to specifically request one for your wife at the same time you ask the DWP for your own, as two separate forms are issued). I know that several other forum members are in the same position, or have been until they themselves reached pension age (when the dependant reaches pension age they need to apply for the S1 in their own right) so perhaps they would kindly confirm that to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Try this one too (look at the section headed "in which situations will the UK cover you"

Living in Spain | Healthcare in Spain


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Oh Naughty Lynn! Ha-Ha

"""You could always try looking for it yourself, you know (now there's a revolutionary idea)

Thank you for the link, i have printed it off. Seriously the books i have bought and read you would not believe, but to me till i see it in black and white i cant rest (silly me) Yes i read every bit of xabiachica's link, and to be honest i have read it before months ago but never connected to "Free Healthcare for the wife".
the advice on here is unreal i read this board everyday..its the best for info. I will retire in 3/4 years time and "Knowledge is King"
So Lynn as i said Thank you and adding to my knowledge, have a great weekend.

Keith n Macy


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

You could also try talking to thé DWP Overseas Healthcare Team. They have an 0800 and an 0191 number. 
I spoke with thèm on July 1 and they were really helpful . Obviously they don't know future legislation but they will clarify the current legislation and discuss your personal situation with you.


----------

